# Full-service fulfillment? also, Dye-sub labels?



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

Y'all got me kicking around the idea of doing some relabeling and maybe fulfillment. Came here for the dye-sub info, stayed for the clothing discussions. 

I've been to some of the websites that do clothing labels, and the white poly satin ones are "digital heat transfer" - is that another way of saying dye-sublimated? Or is that a different process altogether? What I'm wondering is if, with my fully set-up dye-sub shop, I could produce some labels in-house. 

I am quite familiar with my sewing machine and seam ripper. No problem getting set up for relabeling.

I also have a screenprinter nearby (an old college pal) who may be able to do plastisol transfers for tagless labels; those are just applied with a regular heat press like I already have, correct? 

I also have warehouse space. I also package and ship things every day. The more I think about it, the more I wonder if being a one-stop shop for relabeling, tagging, bagging and fulfillment might be a rewarding venture. Not to mention my screen printer friend and a local DTG shop as well, to produce the actual shirts. All I'm missing is designers and marketing (and I just opened my website on Shopify, though it doesn't feature clothing at all. I suppose it could...).

Anyway, some questions I had while researching these ideas:

1. Could I produce some of my own labels using dye-sub, as mentioned above? 

2. As a relabeler, could/should I have my own RN# to put on the tags? Or does each designer/marketer need their own? In other words, if I'm relabeling for 10 different designers, do I need 10 different RN#s or just my own? Any advantages either way, other than the designers not having to hassle with it?

3. Is it generally not advised to add a satin or woven tag to a shirt that already has a tagless label with all the legal info on it? Without removing the tagless, just adding a tag with the designer's logo. I haven't seen much about doing that in these discussions.

4. Can I expect much demand from designer/marketers who basically want a hands-off deal? If I partner with a screen printer and/or a local DTG guy who produce the shirts, they can hand them off to me for relabeling, tagging, bagging, and drop shipping - and the designer needs never touch the shirts (except samples/proofs for QC, of course, and maybe some to sell IRL). I understand that this is what Zazzle, CafePress etc. *do* - you, as the designer, simply submit your designs and the fulfillment house does the rest... but there are limitations, yes? They don't relabel, they don't ship with your brand all over the packaging, you don't have control over the quality of the garment or the print, and you don't come away with much of the profit. Am I assessing this situation correctly? Who are my would-be competition in this field of full-service fulfillment?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------

